# detlef's Teichumbau



## dobbi1 (24. Aug. 2008)

ein herzliches moin,moin
ich habe mir seit meiner Vorstellung ein klein wenig Fachwissen an gelesen  obwohl mir machmal der Kopf qualmte,habe ich leider nicht alles verstanden  was mich aber nicht davon abhalten lässt mein Ding duch zu ziehen, denn Ihr habt vielen Neulingen geholfen deren Teichprojekte zu verwirklichen  

Hier noch eimal einige Fakten: Teichmaße 10,x 3,5x 1,5 ( L-B-T )+ 1,00 breiter Pflanz-Bachlauf brutto abzüglich Einschalung-netto ca 0,60 breit,  (auf gesamte Länge des Teiches)

 Mitte September habe ich Urlaub, dann soll der Umbau erfolgen......aber da ich es kaum erwarten kann  habe ich schon ein bisschen angefangen ! 
das war eine Schweine Arbeit das __ Schilf am alten Teichrand ausbuddeln.
Foto 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt die weiße Schnur auf den Foto erkennen, dort wird eine Mauer aus Betonschalsteine gebaut- Höhe wird 15cm über Teichniveau sein,(der jetzige Erdwall bleibt erhalten!) 
die rote Schnur ist zeigt die Teichmaße an. Zwischen weißer und roter Schnur 
ist die Breite 1 m, hier soll der Pflanzbachlauf entstehen.

Foto 
Foto 

Skimmer und BA sollen zu meinen 4 Tonnen-Filter gehen.( ich höre Jürgen schon wieder meckern:beeten ,da er ja nicht sonderlich begeistert ist von diesem System, aber lieber Jürgen... damals kannte ich noch nicht Euer Forum,  sicherlich würde ich heute den Filter anders bauen:__ nase . Ich muß aus finanziellen Gründen erst einmal mit meinen Tonnen- __ Filtersystem auskommen,aber  vielleicht könntest zu mir helfen dieses System zu optimieren. bitte, bitte :beeten 
( Ich denke da an 100er Anschlüsse für An- und Verbinder sowie für die Schmutzabflüsse 
Foto 

Foto  das neue Sieb!
Die 1. Tonne wird der Siebfilter, dann folgen die 3 anderen.( Bestückung  ??? An Filtermedien habe ich noch 600ltr. Filterwürfel( verteilt auf 6 Säcken. 20  Stk. 50cm Bürsten , 100 l gemischte Igel und div.Bioblöcke und  4 Filzdecken( Transportdecken ohne Giftstoffe = 4 fach zusammen gelegt)
Ich möchte gerne mein System in Schwerkraft betreiben,...geht das?? Der Ablauf soll dann den Bachlauf speisen.Foto    Hier solle eine Filterkammer auf Teichhöhe entstehen (ersteinmal für meine Tonnen-später wenn Geld kommen Zwischenwände rein für die einzelnen Kammer. Der Vorteil dieses Stellplatzes
Der Abwasserkanal ist in unmittelbarer Nähe und 2. hier stört die Anlage keinen:smoki 
Wäre super wen Ihr mir helfen würdet meinen Traum zu verwirklichen!!
Danke


----------



## toschbaer (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Detlef,

:willkommen bei den Teich- :crazy

 es gibt viel zu tun, fang schon mal an !!! 

Hier werden Sie geholfen  

hmmm und der Jürgen  oder Heike (der beste Filterbauer  bitte), der mit dem filter .....
öhmmm   
wird Dir bestimmmt helfen, oder ?????

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## dobbi1 (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

moin, moin

Auf der suche nach einen günstigen Folien-Anbieter,
bin ich auf dieses Angebot gestoßen...


SIWOPLAN® FPO Sondertype "superflex"
ohne Gewebe mit 0,5 mm Stärke

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dieser Folie?
oder

kann mir jemand eine gute Adresse nennen?

Vielen Dank

LG detlef


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Detlef,

lies mal hier Beitrag #5 und in #8 den Anhang....
Allerdings haben die Preise schon ein paar "Tage" auf dem Buckel - kein Ahnung, ob die alle noch aktuell sind.


----------



## dobbi1 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

moin,moin
@ Annett
vielen Dank für deine Infos. 120qm Folie ist bestellt :smoki ...etwas verspätet aber nicht vergessen danke auch für deine Einladung, komme gerne darauf zurück  


Foto 
Die Teichmauer ist fast fertig

Foto 
Hier kommt der Anschluß für BA+Skimmer,sowie die Filtergrube hin!


Foto 
Das war unser Traumgarten


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Detlef.

Freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte.  

Aber mit der Einladung, da verwechselst Du sicher was... vermutlich meinst Du Dodi und nicht mich. 
Ich wohne nämlich nicht im Norden, sondern eher östlich.


----------



## dobbi1 (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

moin, moin

gestern haben wir den alten Gartenteich platt gemacht, Es war schon eine mächtige Schufterei  Erst Wasser raus ,sehr viele Fische angeln,__ Frösche in Sicherheit bringen, das schlimmste der Schlamm am Teichgrund.... bestimmt 2qm  ...1Tonne Feldsteine  Pflanzen..etc.Foto 
Folie und Vlies raus, neuen Teich abgesteckt( mit Schnur und Pfosten) ich betone das nur....weil, lest bitte weiter

Heute war Bagger-Tag
Foto 

Leider hat sich wieder das bewahrheitet wovor ihr immer gewarnt habt, lasse nie einen Baggerführer alleine :evil ........Foto 
gute 40qm3, das war doch einiges mehr als ich geplant habe. In meiner Grube würde jetzt auch ein Pool passen :shock  steile Wände ..ne, ne     und das schlimmste sind die arme dicken Birkenwurzeln, eine wollte der Baggerführer rausreissen, mit dem Erfolg, das mir der Wall vor der Teichmauer auf dem der Bachlauf angelegt werden sollte zum Teil einstürzte, ich könnte heulen.  Foto 

Wenn das so weiter geht , werde ich wohl nie fertig und verliere den Mut für mein Teichprojekt  
LG detlef


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*



			
				dobbi1 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne Gewebe mit 0,5 mm Stärke



moint detlef,..

du hast ja die Folie bestellt,.. ist es bei der 0,5mm Stärke geblieben??

wenn man die Bilder mit der Wurzel sieht,.. würde ich an der Folie nicht sparen und stattdessen auch besonders dickes Vlies kaufen,..

da ist die Folie am Ende ja noch das günstigste am Teich,..

Viel Erfolg,..  so langsam muss man in den Endspurrt gehen,.. merke leider selbst,.. der Herbst kommt, und so langsam sollte alles liegen,..
Kopf hoch,.. das wird schon

mfG. MIcha


----------



## dobbi1 (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

moin, moin liebe Teich:crazy 
@ Micha
vielen Dank für die aufmunteren Worte  
Da ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen wollte, habe ich mich für eine stärkere Folie entschieden  Die Wurzeln haben wir mit einen Wasserstrahl vom Sand befreit .Dann konnten wir den Sch.... absägen , und endlich die restliche Mauer aufbauen.

Foto 
Der Erdwall vor der Mauer wird noch mit den Aushub von der Filterkammer aufgefüllt und dann abgestützt, darauf baue ich den Pflanzen-Bachlauf.
Erspart mir bitte die Details, es ist schwer zu erklären...ich mache Bilder...oki

LG detlef


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

hi
@friehelm


> hmmm und der Jürgen  oder Heike (der beste Filterbauer  bitte), der mit dem filter .....


danke fürs lob 
aber das ist so nicht richtig 
ich denke das ich weiß worauf es ankommt, aber ich bin kein guter handwerker 
da gibt es einige bessere filterbauer hier.

@detlef
ich denke olli hat sich deiner angenommen?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19112



> ich höre Jürgen schon wieder meckern ,da er ja nicht sonderlich begeistert ist von diesem System, aber lieber Jürgen... damals kannte ich noch nicht Euer Forum, sicherlich würde ich heute den Filter anders bauen



ich und meckern.:shock 
das ist ein fremdwort für mich. 

aber ich kann dich beruhigen...da habe ich schon viel schlimmere gesehen.



> Bestückung  ??? An Filtermedien habe ich noch 600ltr. Filterwürfel( verteilt auf 6 Säcken. 20 Stk. 50cm Bürsten , 100 l gemischte Igel und div.Bioblöcke und 4 Filzdecken



jetzt muß ich doch mal versuchen ob ich meckern kann. 
viel schlimmer gehts meiner meinung nach fast nicht detlef, ich würde nichts der gleichen verwenden. 

eine alternative wäre ein ibc.
könnte dann so aussehen:
vorfilter, ibc, dann evtl. __ hel-x rein fertig.

einfach aber effektiv.


----------



## dobbi1 (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Teichfans

neues von meinen Projekt....Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte 
Foto   der neue Siebfilter Marke Eigenbau ist fast fertig...es fehlen nur noch die An-und Abschlüsse
Foto 

Gestern KG-Rohre gelegt. Heute die 2 BA und Skimmer betoniert, 1. Vlies liegt schon  Foto 
Foto 
Foto 

Das wird der Pflanzenfilter-Bachlauf.....

Foto 

 Morgen kommt die Folie rein   

bis dann detlef


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Ohhh, Moment mal. 
Wolltest du den BA so lassen oder ist er angeglichen ? Also mit dem Teichboden eben ? Denke schon oder ?

Mal als Tip wenn die Folie reinkommt, wenn die liegt, krabbelst du drunter und steckst 2 Nägel in 2 der Löcher vom BA, dann die Folie runterdrücken um die Position zu haben. Loch reinschneiden, Innotec drunter und dann verschrauben. Hat bei mir bestens Funktioniert   Nur für den Fall das du morgen Unsicher bist wegen der BA. Denke dran, du hast nur eine Chance


----------



## dobbi1 (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Uwe,
BA wird angeglichen...ist mir schon klar   danke für deinen Tipp bezüglich
der Folie,genauso werde ich es machen  Hatte heute Abend noch einmal den Fachbeitrag von Sven gelesen( Erstellen eines Bodenablauf)...deckt sich ja mit deiner Erfahrung. Ich hoffe das ich es auch hinbekommen werde :beeten 
@ Jürgen-V
Auch Dir ein herzliches Danke für deine wertvollen Tipps. Werde meinen Filter neu bestücken....aber sage mir doch bitte welche __ Hel-x ich bestellen sollte, ich bin mir nicht sicher, da es ja so viele Sorten gibt  ich glaube gelesen 
zu haben, 1mal Hel-x schwimmend 1 mal liegend ??
@ Olli
auch dir meinen Dank für die tolle Zeichnung des Schwerkraftfilters, toll !
@ Alle
Es tut mir Leid ,nicht gleich auf alle Fragen und Tipps zu antworten...aber ich bin momental völlig im Stress-   aber das kennt Ihr ja sicherlich auch..oder? 
LG detlef


----------



## dobbi1 (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo


auch heute waren wir nicht untätig  
Vlies und Folie ist verlegt, BA und Skimmer sind verklebt....morgen heißt es "Wasser Marsch" dann werden wir die Folie noch ein wenig glätten.
Foto  Foto 

Bis bald....detlef


----------



## dobbi1 (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

moin, moin

Kurz und bündig....Wasser ist drin  

Der Teich fasst 34000 Ltr. plus 1200 ltr. für den Pflanzenbachlauf. Der Bachlauf ist noch nicht angeschlossen, er wird z.Zt. nur mit Sauerstoff versorgt, damit die Pflanzen aus meinen alten Teich erst einmal versorgt sind.
Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 

Die Folie kann sich jetzt in Ruhe setzen, denn ab morgen geht für 1 Woche nach DK in den Urlaub...den haben wir uns redlich verdient  
Melde mich dann wieder....Gruß detlef


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Wow, das ging ja Flott mit dem Wasser   Sieht doch schon mal Klasse aus.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

     wau,.. echt im Vollgas-Tempo,..

Alleine für´s Wasser einlaufen lassen, hätte ich dreimal solange gebraucht   (bei mir kommen nur 700liter/h)

Dann schönen DK Urlaub und geniesst den Teich wenn ihr wieder da seid..

mfG.   Micha


----------



## dobbi1 (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
der Urlaub in Dk war super und nach aLL den ganzen Strapazen, sehr erholsam, ...tolles Haus und klasse Wetter !:smoki   Frisch gestärkt ging es nun am Teichumbau weiter, hier die neusten Bilder


Foto  Foto 

Foto  Foto  

Foto 

Als nächstes ist die Verkleidung der noch sichtbaren Folie geplant, wahrscheinlich werde Kunstrasen dazu verwenden  
Ich habe mich nun doch entschieden eine Filterkammer zu Mauern / Das mit meinen Regentonnenfilter haut doch nicht so hin  =
Ob ich nun einen Sieb/Spaltfilter nehme( sind ja auch nicht gerade günstig!) ODER doch ein Sifi....ist noch nicht klar,...vielleicht könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp geben  
Ich habe mir eine neue Pumpe geleistet...1 x Lifetech Rohrpumpe EP200 / 26cm³ l/h / 75 Watt 
LG 
detlef


----------



## Jackson (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Detlef , 

Ich bin auch gerade dabei die sichtbare Teichfolie mit Kunstrasen zu bedecken und zwar vom Rand in den Teich hinein , ca. 1,50 m tief.
Auf der, der Straße und dem Plattenweg zugewandte, Teichseite werde ich die Folie samt Kunstrasen mit Abdecksteinen einklemmen die anderen beiden Seiten will ich mit Douglasien - Stegen verkleiden.

Wie befestigst Du den Kunstrasen ?  


Gruß , Stefan


----------



## dobbi1 (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Stefan, einen schönen Teich haste   erinnert mich sehr an meinen, auch dicht am Zaun gebaut :smoki 
ich konnte leider keinen Kunstrasen in unseren Baumarkt erwerben , da z.Zt. nicht auf Lager. Deswegen habe ich beim Raiffeisen-Markt grüne Silo-Folie gekauft, ( die Bauern verwenden diese )  mein 2tes Teich-Vlies(silovlies) hatte ich damals auch bei denen gekauft, beides ...super Qaulität für wenig Geld... 
die grüne Folie habe ich heute schon verarbeitet....und zwar für die Randkante des oberen Pflanzenbachlaufes zum Teich hin....einfach überlappen lassen und mit Kies und Feldsteinen befestigen. Heute ist es leider schon zu Dunkel, aber morgen folgen Bilder  
Habe heute meine Rohrpumpe einen Test unterzogen,   Mords-Ding, riesig...sieht aus wie ein Wasserhydrant...krasse 26m3 h Power, dabei aber nicht laut...gefällt mir das Teilchen   auch hier...Bilder folgen
 LG detlef


----------



## dobbi1 (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo,
hier sind noch die versprochenen Bilder  
Meine neue" Reispumpe:

Teichumrandung mit Silofolie:
Foto 
Rohrpumpe 26m3 h:
Foto 
gruß detlefFoto


----------



## dobbi1 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Freunde, es wird wärmer und so konnte ich meinen Teichumbau fortsetzen.
Hier das neuste UPDATE

   

   

   

   


LG detlef


----------



## axel (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Detlef 

Das ist ja richtig Klasse geworden
Schöne Fotos !
Da haben Deine Fische aber einen schönen Teich .
Wächst ja prima in Deiner Pflanzenabteilung . 

Lg
axel


----------



## dobbi1 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: detlef's Teichumbau*

Hallo Freunde,
ich habe es getan.....man baut ja immer 2 oder 3 mal!!!

darf ich Euch meinen neuen Teich vorstellen  

Hier sind die technischen Daten



Teichgröße ca. 7 x 3m Tiefe 2,04m

Inhalt ca. 40000 Ltr.( so genau kann ich das nicht sagen, weil das Feuerwehr-Standrohr keinen Zähler hatte…  

3 BA’S ( je 1 Zugschieber)

1 Skimmer ( Zugschieber)

2 Rück, bzw. Einläufe in 110 verjüngt auf 1x 50 + 1x 75



Bachlauf ca. 7m lang, 0,6m breit tiefe 0,3-04m mit Zulauf über einen kl. Wasserfall(sehr leise) zum Teich

1 Einlauf und 1 Ablauf im Bachlauf ( je 1 Zugschieber)



Trommelfilter KC 30 mit 60 er Edelstahlsieb, mit Magnetventil und Trockenlaufschutz

Biokammer gemauert ca 1500 Ltr. mit 300 Ltr. HelX , sowie Japanmatten-belüftet mit

Mebrampumpe 9000ltr/h

Rohrpumpen 22 + 16000er

Tauch UVC 75 Watt

Der Filter verfügt über 4 Schmutzabläufe die in den Schmutzwasser-Kanal münden(alle in 100er Rohren mit Zugschieber)



Verbrauch aller Geräte ca 500 Watt/h

Besatz ca. 26 Koi’s



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Grüße aus dem nassen Norden

detlef


----------

